# New Gun Shoots Around Corners



## KenpoTess (Dec 16, 2003)

SHOHAM FIRING RANGE, Israel -- Veterans of Israeli anti-terror units demonstrated a new gun Monday that can fire at a target from around the corner, making it particularly effective in urban combat.

Israel plans to start using the weapon next week, U.S. forces already have begun training with it and U.S. SWAT and police teams have expressed interest in purchasing it, Amos Golan, the device's developer, said at a demonstration Monday at a firing range near Tel Aviv. 



More on this Article


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 16, 2003)

There was a decidedly low tech device used in the european theatre during WWII that would allow you to shoot around corners.  I'll try to find a link to a photo for it somewhere.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 16, 2003)

Indeed.  Rifles with curved barrels for shooting around corners aren't new at all.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *SHOHAM FIRING RANGE, Israel -- Veterans of Israeli anti-terror units demonstrated a new gun Monday that can fire at a target from around the corner, making it particularly effective in urban combat.
> 
> Israel plans to start using the weapon next week, U.S. forces already have begun training with it and U.S. SWAT and police teams have expressed interest in purchasing it, Amos Golan, the device's developer, said at a demonstration Monday at a firing range near Tel Aviv.
> ...



Great, Seig will want one for xmas!


----------



## Seig (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Great, Seig will want one for xmas! *


 I'll let you know where to ship it.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 31, 2003)

This thing really isn't a gun so much as a gun mount.  It allows the shooter to shoot what looks like a standard Glock pistol.  Picture holding a rifle stock with a hinge just forward of the foregrip...the end of the weapon holds a cradle device for a pistol.  An video/digital sighting system allows the shooter to see where the pistol is pointing.  That's what it looks to be, anyway.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 31, 2003)

The Germans had such a gun during WWII, though it wasn't a mounting system like this new thing seems to be.  The gun could be fitted with one of two barrels: one would curve so that the line of fire was about 30-degrees from the gun's body and the other was curved to 90-degrees.  These were used in conjuntion with a prism sight.  A much simpler solution to this new thing.

Cthulhu


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 2, 2004)

The Americans developed a curved barrel M-3 submachine gun, I believe inspired by the German curved barrel mentioned here.  Neither was successful.



Regards,


Steve


----------

